# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry tub installation

## Milliken

Hi everyone, first time user, lol.  We are renovating the laundry and have installed the stainless steel laundry tub into the new cupboard, we used the sticky tape that came with the tub to line around underneath the tub in contact with the top of the bench. We had a plumber in to connect the piping and he said we should clip the tub to the benchtop using the clips supplied with the tub. But for the life of me, I cant work out how to attach the clips!! Any help much appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## goldie1

There is a few different types but they are fixed to bridge between the underside of the tub lip and the underside edge of the cutout  
in the bench top. When you tighten them they pull the tub lip down against the seal. Don't you have a pic in the fitting instructions?

----------


## Milliken

Hi Goldie1, we didn't get any instructions. Just the tub and a bag of fittings that we couldn't use due to the different configuration of the outlet, causing us to get a plumber to install the piping. Nothing else. Its an Everhard that we bought from Masters. But your tip is helpful and we will have a go at it, thanks. Are you supposed to install the clips while the benchtop is in place sitting on the cupboards or take the benchtop off the top of the cupboards first? Thanks for your help.

----------


## goldie1

To take the bench top off now you would have to disconnect the plumbing. It is a fiddly job but is commonly  
done from underneath.  
This type the clips attach to the sink and the pins grip the bench. You give the pins a light tap with a hammer 
to embed them then tighten the screw

----------


## Milliken

Thanks for your advice Goldie1. The tub is now installed and looking great!

----------

